
One Man’s Quest to Rid Wikipedia of One Grammatical Mistake - berkeleyjunk
https://medium.com/backchannel/meet-the-ultimate-wikignome-10508842caad
======
dredmorbius
Discussion from 4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8990903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8990903)

